# Now the REST of Carolina Is a Wrap, Don't say I did not warn Ya.....



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

http://m.carolinacoastonline.com/ne...9bb2963f4.html?mode=jqm#.U75ES9RVv3w.facebook

JAM


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

People seemed surprised in the story (the people quoted).
What did they think would happen? There is nothing local that can be done. There is a standard playbook the FEDs use to acquire authority over prime land. ESA is the most effective.
Agenda 21 in action. 
Sadly, the only thing that is going to stop this is when the dollar dies (loses reserve currency status). Until then the Feds will steamroll through all the valuable tracts of land that they desire.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Isn't it odd how that critical are just skipped right over Onslow Beach. Guess the turtles are smart enough to stay away from a Federal Military area.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Said the public hearings were ignored?? Where have I heard that before?? Folks if nps or usfwl send you a booklet to fill out with a plan for them to consider.. Throw the book in a bonfire or in the trash whichever is more convenient... They ignore those as well.. I have said this before and stand by it,your children's children,hell maybe before that,will not be able to access the beach...

What I really found interesting was the "wintering habitat" for loggerheads....


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

ENDANGERED SPECIES ACT

Until something is done about it there is pretty much NOTHING you can do to stop the Federal Government and that's the bottom line. The only way to change the ESA is to get big government progressive liberals and republicans out of office. One of two things IS GOING TO HAPPEN. This country is either going to wake up and defeat big government "together" or we will hit rock bottom, remain divided and fight one another like we did during the Revolutionary War.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Drumin, couldn't agree more..........http://www.senate.gov/legislative/L...ote_cfm.cfm?congress=113&session=2&vote=00220

And they called it bipartisan


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Maybe our illegal buddies coming to a community near you will figure all this out.


----------



## SEARCHIN SPECKS (Dec 24, 2011)

This is way worse than the federal government making a land grab!!!
This the united nations agenda 21 being implemented using the back door


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

Many consider it a victory. Many of our own fishing enthusiasts via organizations such as CCA and CFRG have requested participation of turtle conservation groups in an effort to further their own agendas. 

_"Loggerhead sea turtles were first declared endangered in 1978, yet their critical habitat was never protected as required by the Endangered Species Act. Today’s rule comes as a direct result of a lawsuit filed in January 2013 by the Center, Oceana and Turtle Island Restoration Network after the government failed to respond to petitions to strengthen protections for loggerhead populations dating back to 2007."_
http://www.biologicaldiversity.org/news/press_releases/2014/loggerhead-sea-turtle-07-09-2014.html


----------



## StillSearchin (Apr 9, 2007)

The huggers and haters over at NCW would like to believe they've had some influence on this outcome.
http://www.ncwaterman.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=76269&title=sea-turtles


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I guess the Funniest thing about this whole "Wintering Critical Habitat" is that at 50 Degrees Turtles do not do so well, (EVER HEAR OF COLD STUN)and there is Scientific Proof by Biologists to Back that up. Last time I checked ( I live here) it gets well below 50 Degrees here in the Winter time. 

There must be an @SS Load of Oil and Natural Gas under these Islands that the Federal Government want real real bad, and they are using the Green Weenies to Shut it down and de-populate the Island's so they an get at it unabated.. What else could it be??? It's blatant that it has nothing to do with Turtles or Birds.. 

Personally I can not wait for the Dirty Bomb to go off in one of our Major Cities, this Country is Useless to me, and I was born for Road Warrior Days.. 

JAM


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

JAM said:


> I guess the Funniest thing about this whole "Wintering Critical Habitat" is that at 50 Degrees Turtles do not do so well, (EVER HEAR OF COLD STUN)and there is Scientific Proof by Biologists to Back that up. Last time I checked ( I live here) it gets well below 50 Degrees here in the Winter time.
> 
> There must be an @SS Load of Oil and Natural Gas under these Islands that the Federal Government want real real bad, and they are using the Green Weenies to Shut it down and de-populate the Island's so they an get at it unabated.. What else could it be??? It's blatant that it has nothing to do with Turtles or Birds..
> 
> ...


I think they were calling offshore waters down in SE NC critical wintering habitat which in the winter must mean waters adjacent to the Gulf Stream, any Turtle getting lost coming inshore and moving into 45 degree water will likely find a critical winter shrinking of his Turtle thingy.....

Looks like these Turtles have tied up a good bit of real estate, wonder why they are not going after that stretch on the map that is evidently barren of Turtles or at the very least unpopular with the Turtles

I feel for the SE NC populace


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

DrumintheSuds said:


> ENDANGERED SPECIES ACT
> 
> Until something is done about it there is pretty much NOTHING you can do to stop the Federal Government and that's the bottom line. The only way to change the ESA is to get big government progressive liberals and republicans out of office. One of two things IS GOING TO HAPPEN. This country is either going to wake up and defeat big government "together" or we will hit rock bottom, remain divided and fight one another like we did during the Revolutionary War.


NOT to inject Politics here, DruminDaSuds, the Great divider is doing exactly that, I fear for My=(OUR), Country,, It's BOTH Sides of the ISLE..BOTH are guilty IMOP... (I'm neither)..


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

JAM said:


> I guess the Funniest thing about this whole "Wintering Critical Habitat" is that at 50 Degrees Turtles do not do so well, (EVER HEAR OF COLD STUN)and there is Scientific Proof by Biologists to Back that up. Last time I checked ( I live here) it gets well below 50 Degrees here in the Winter time.
> 
> There must be an @SS Load of Oil and Natural Gas under these Islands that the Federal Government want real real bad, and they are using the Green Weenies to Shut it down and de-populate the Island's so they an get at it unabated.. What else could it be??? It's blatant that it has nothing to do with Turtles or Birds..
> 
> ...


JAM, YOu maybe on to something there,,, **BUT** there was a Wild cat well drilled next to the Old Location of Our Famous lighthouse, though NOT yeilding ANY Oil nor Gas evidence, drilled some, If I recall 10,500 Ft deep..In 1946 Folks.. Picutre attached,, BUT, there are _KNOWN oil/gas reserves_ OFF OUR COAST.... http://www.ncwater.org/education_an...publications/Spangler, 1950 AAPG Bul vol1.pdf

there are *Proven Reserves just off the New Jersey/Marland Coast..** (I looked for the Map Image), though those reserves @ the time were "too little" and "Heavy" type oil... & not enough exploration... Prices are now high enough to Drill for this Crude... 

**No oil or gas has been produced from the US Atlantic continental shelf, however, significant oil and gas discoveries were made by Tenneco, Texaco, and Exxon in shallow waters off New Jersey.[4]*** (source Wiki)


----------



## Wreck7 (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is some more on this from yahoo news/live science.

http://news.yahoo.com/largest-ever-u-critical-habitat-set-loggerheads-173740808.html


----------

